# 2 die in turret explosion...



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Two Die From Explosion East Of Bend - Deschutes County | Eugene Daily News | Eugene Daily News

From other pictures it looks like an old M18 Hellcat. Sounds like a breach burst but normally main guns are deactivated and plugged.

Some guns are linked to propane systems for visual effects. Prayers for family and friends.

Safety at the range never ends no matter what size the gun.


----------

